# Pelham/Double Bit, Good or Not?



## bethanwhamond (8 July 2013)

Today, I tried a pelham bit on my gypsy cob for the first time. I decided that it would be effective at keeping him in an outline when showing, without me having to play with the reins too much. Generally he works in an outline but usually you have to begin with a bit of playing with the reins, often at shows he sticks his head in the air as it is an exciting, new place for him. 
 I personally found the Pelham bit effective as it brought his head down more effortlessly and it helped me concentrate more on what I was doing and my transitions rather than just OUTLINE, OUTLINE, OUTLINE. 
  Finn (my horse) didn't seem to have any difficulties or pains with the pelham bit, after a little bit of getting used to. 
I know some people think the Pelham bit can be quite cruel and unnatural, which is the reason I am posting, I am just wondering if anyone's opinion differs on the Pelham bit?

 The pelham bit proved successful on my horse.


----------



## Luci07 (9 July 2013)

Probably best to move this to a different folder..Pelhams have their place but are very strong bits so you must be aware that the reason your horse is going in an outline is because of this?


----------



## Mondy (10 July 2013)

No, pelhams are not good.

They are the tools resorted to by 'riders' who cannot ride. 

A sharp bit is an indicator of an underlying issue that the rider is too lazy or too ignorant to address. I always think that if you cannot ride your horse without any tack at all then you shouldn't put a strong bit or any kind of 'aid' on your horse. Of course, then you wouldn't need those 'faking it' instruments anyway. 

Yes, I have very strong opinions on this issue. :-D


----------



## bethanwhamond (11 July 2013)

hmm, i guess thats true, I just wanted to try it out, my horse works in an outline anyways without the pelham bit, it doesn't seem to bother him at all though! but I do agree with what both of you are saying


----------



## Luci07 (11 July 2013)

Can't quite agree that Pelhams are the work of the devil and they have their place, particular in showing. However I do agree that being used to force a horse into an outline is wrong.  I used to XC and hunt one horse in a Pelham as that is what it took to stop him. My event mare came with a Pelham and I downgraded it to a lighter bit when jumping as she would tuck in behind it.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 July 2013)

Luci07 said:



			Can't quite agree that Pelhams are the work of the devil and they have their place, particular in showing. However I do agree that being used to force a horse into an outline is wrong.  I used to XC and hunt one horse in a Pelham as that is what it took to stop him. My event mare came with a Pelham and I downgraded it to a lighter bit when jumping as she would tuck in behind it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. For particularly exciting outings and when used with two reins, ie snaffle 90% of time and Pelham curb rein only when needed, I think they are fine if extra brakes are needed. 

However with roundings, they like a gag with roundings, are the work of the very devil as they punish the horse the whole time unless the rider has an incredibly light contact.


----------



## ozpoz (12 July 2013)

There is nothing wrong with a pelham, used with double reins, particularly if it has short shanks, and little to no port. It is as good as the riders hands, and if the horse is light and happy in it then I can't see a problem. 
Badly used and badly ridden, then yes, a pelham can look horrible.


----------



## FairyLights (13 July 2013)

pelhams are a good bit. tried and tested and stood the course of time. Douse 2 reins then you have fine adjustment and contact.


----------



## Marydoll (14 July 2013)

Completely disagree with you Mondy, i ride in a french link snaffle  I ocassionally use the pelham on the same horse who is a huge 18 hands warmblood who gets excitable xc jumping, if used properly with 2 reins and you ride forward, use your legs and dont let the horse balance on the curb its a very good bit.


----------

